# Recommendations for an Accountant in Spain (Andalusia)



## misspamela (Aug 22, 2013)

Can anyone recommend an accountant that speaks English in Andalusia?

We have many questions regarding personal and business taxes for an expat living in Spain.

Some of you may already know some of the answers to our questions, so I thought I might ask them here  :fingerscrossed:
We have read so many websites that give conflicting information regarding taxes.

As a business:
How often do you file and pay VAT?

Is it true that IAE is waived if income is under 1 million?

As a resident for Personal Taxes :

When are personal taxes filed and what are the tax brackets in Andalusia?

Is it true that you are taxed on your worldwide savings income? We read it was 25 – 45%! Just sounds wrong... Worldwide income meaning any savings, stocks, dividends???

Obviously, speaking with a professional is always recommended here, so we your input is appreciated, but we'd love to get in touch with a reputable accountant...sometimes looking online is like picking randomly from the yellow pages 

Thanks in advance for all your input!!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

misspamela said:


> Can anyone recommend an accountant that speaks English in Andalusia?
> 
> We have many questions regarding personal and business taxes for an expat living in Spain.
> 
> ...


You need to tell us where you intend staying. Andalucia is a huge area. It stretches from Portugal to Almeria. That is a good 6 - 7 hour journey by car, on a good day.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

misspamela said:


> Can anyone recommend an accountant that speaks English in Andalusia?
> 
> We have many questions regarding personal and business taxes for an expat living in Spain.
> 
> ...


my IVA (VAT) is done quarterly, & yes you pay tax on your worldwide income (not sure about stocks etc since I don't have any, but I would think so)


----------



## misspamela (Aug 22, 2013)

Aron said:


> You need to tell us where you intend staying. Andalucia is a huge area. It stretches from Portugal to Almeria. That is a good 6 - 7 hour journey by car, on a good day.


Lol. I would think Andalusia, no matter where we stay, is the same tax rate throughout... but, Malaga is where we intend to move. 
Any accountant in the region works also, doesn't have to be in Malaga, just in Andalusia - as we will be in contact via email and phone.

Not living there just there  Still in Canada with questions.
Just doing my research first.

Thanks


----------



## misspamela (Aug 22, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> my IVA (VAT) is done quarterly, & yes you pay tax on your worldwide income (not sure about stocks etc since I don't have any, but I would think so)


Great to know. WOW! Even at the low bracket of 24%...this is ridiculous!!!
Guess the last 2 months of research should have started with looking at the taxes 
Lesson learned. 

Would still love to speak with a professional to get the facts, so any recommendations are appreciated  :fingerscrossed:


----------



## country boy (Mar 10, 2010)

This is my man, he speaks good English and is a very nice, honest person.
PUEBLO LOPEZ | Asesoria: laboral, fiscal y contable en Fuengirola (Malaga) | Advise: labour, taxation and accountancy in Fuengirola (Malaga)

Ask for Manuel


----------



## zenkarma (Feb 15, 2013)

misspamela said:


> Great to know. WOW! Even at the low bracket of 24%...this is ridiculous!!!
> Guess the last 2 months of research should have started with looking at the taxes
> Lesson learned.


Indeed. The taxation in Spain for a resident taxpayer is high and getting higher. Taxation is the place you should always start from when looking at residence issues. I've done the same myself when looking at European countries—how much tax are they going to slap me with on my worldwide income?

Here's a pretty good site that explains it all pretty well:

Spanish income tax rates 2012 and 2013


----------



## CapnBilly (Jun 7, 2011)

zenkarma said:


> Indeed. The taxation in Spain for a resident taxpayer is high and getting higher.


One if the main problems is that the personal allowances are quite low. They haven't actually changed since 2007, even by inflation, so that's a stealth tax every year. In addition, the temporary ( lol) increases make it even worse. It's no wonder the black economy is thriving.


----------



## misspamela (Aug 22, 2013)

Thanks everyone. Your advise and comments are much appreciated. 
I will be sure to contact the above mentioned....sadly, at these rates, we may have to put our move to Spain on pause. Ugh! All those months of research...we feel silly for not checking the taxes first!! We've done it so many times too!!! We should know better 

Word of advise for anyone else reading this thread who is thinking of moving here : CHECK THE TAX RATES IN THE COUNTRY FIRST. lol. Double Ugh.
Thanks all.


----------



## misspamela (Aug 22, 2013)

Manuel's email for anyone looking for similar help is [email protected]


----------

